
Apple Has Removed a Mapping App That Let Protesters in Hong Kong Track Police - srameshc
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/pranavdixit/apple-hkmaplive-hong-kong-police-china
======
mmastrac
Same discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694)

~~~
SyneRyder
Also over here, with 534 points and 229 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)

I understand that these stories are probably tripping the HN flamewar &
politics filters, but they seem to be disappearing from the frontpage faster
than I would expect for a story this big.

------
ColinWright
Same story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678)
(235 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21213694)
(144 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21211971)
(97 comments)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21210678).

